# Getting ready for this year's big game season.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Kentucky Longrifle in .50 that I built. I pulled a Doe tag and a Elk Cow tag for muzzle-loader season this year. I am excited.

















The barrel was "plum browned" rather than blued. The stock was dipped in behren's cherry solution and then had 3 coats of tang oil finish applied. The brass was hand brushed over a period of a few weeks to give it a light green patina with a vinegar solution. Right now, I can shoot a 240gr solid lead conical and hit a coffee can repeatedly at 100 yards. That's minute of elk/deer in my book.

I figured that I had taken animals with high power long range firearms with high magnification optics. It was time for me to do it the hard and more traditional way.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck...! Shortgunfightermomo


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig, will be a fun hunt.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats and good luck

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Something to look forward to. Wondering why you settled on corrosive Pyrodex instead of a non-sulfur powder. Too advanced for the rig?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> Something to look forward to. Wondering why you settled on corrosive Pyrodex instead of a non-sulfur powder. Too advanced for the rig?


No, the pyrodex was given to me. So I figured I would use it. Is there something better that I should look into?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good luck...! Shortgunfightermomo


Geez.....better late than never AZP....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mo Mo said:


> No, the pyrodex was given to me. So I figured I would use it. Is there something better that I should look into?


I use Pyrodex in a cannon and that's it. Condition of bore doesn't matter.

With muzzleloaders and Pyrodex, you would be required to test from a clean bore - shot after shot. Like black powder, Pyrodex is sulfur based and is highly corrosive and tends to build up quickly in the bore if not cleaned between shots. Unlike a smokeless firearm, you could never leave it dirty after shooting, either. If you don't clean between shots, your pressure will rise and your shots will string.

Hodgdon's Triple Seven is a black powder substitute that is non-corrosive. You still get the smoke but no stench and no worries if you don't get to cleaning right away. I used to use the loose powder and it may still be a good idea for you. Now, I use the pellets with my modern smoke pole. The stuff is still pretty dirty and extended sessions may require breech plug cleaning (if you have a plug.) But, it will shoot as hot as you choose. Loose powder will let you experiment more with charges, if you wish; pellets are simple and great afield for the dreaded follow-up shots.

There are other substitutes, but I haven't found the velocity in like charges to match the Triple Seven.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking smoke pole triple 7 loose in 3fggg is the charge to use in her pellets will not work good in a side lock you’ll get hang fires miss fires maybe if you upgraded to a musket cap but I wouldn’t I’ve shot side locks for over 30 years one other thing when you clean it just use hot soapy water and flush out with the hottest water you can get get the barrel hot this set it muzzle down let it dry out and lube it with bore butter don’t use gun oil good luck fill the freezer up


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good LUCK Hunting-------Very Nice BP Rifle----------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just gotta be careful with fffg, because it's not as coarse as ffg, and will weigh much more than the same volume as ffg.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Glenway you don’t weigh black power charges in a muzzle loader I hope you know and Hodgdon recommends reducing max charge by 10% 3fggg burns way cleaner than 2fgg and go’s off immediately no hang fire


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I use American fff in both my long gun and my revolver. love it. Like Pokey said. BP is by volume.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

